# "Any Given Sunday" audax film



## themightyw (6 Sep 2010)

Hi folks

Just remembered that my first 200km audax was filmed, as the guys were making a film about the history of audax. They posted a cracking wee trailer here, and it seemed to have the working title "Any Given Sunday": 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDjaF9u9MUU


Anyone know what happened to this short film and if they ended up making it? Looked like an interesting wee watch.

TMW


----------



## jimboalee (7 Sep 2010)

Who in their right mind would buy ( or even sit and watch ) a DVD about a bunch of blokes riding bikes slowly round some hills?

Clare Balding's TV program wasn't spectacularly popular and it was 'padded out' by stories about the local areas not connected with cycling at all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2010)

I've never claimed to be in my right mind. Great sound track, and the trailer capture the feel of an Audax ride quite well I think. Could be a great advert for the 'sport'.


----------



## jimboalee (7 Sep 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I've never claimed to be in my right mind. Great sound track, and the trailer capture the feel of an Audax ride quite well I think. Could be a great advert for the 'sport'.



NOT a 'sport'. A leisure activity, private excursion by bicycle.

If advertised as a sport, the police would be down on us like a ton of bricks claiming we are participating in an organised time trial on open roads without their permission.


Which is worse? Watching a DVD of Audax or 1 hour of amateur video showing steam trains rolling through goods yards?


----------



## jimboalee (7 Sep 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I've never claimed to be in my right mind. *Great sound track*, and the trailer capture the feel of an Audax ride quite well I think. Could be a great advert for the 'sport'.



You know what they say in Hollywood.....?

"Music maketh movie".


----------



## PpPete (8 Sep 2010)

and whaddyaknow.... a non-helmet wearer chatting amiably to a helmet wearer.
tsk tsk


----------



## Big T (11 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> NOT a 'sport'. A leisure activity, private excursion by bicycle.
> 
> If advertised as a sport, the police would be down on us like a ton of bricks claiming we are participating in an organised time trial on open roads without their permission.
> 
> ...



You don't actually need police permission to organise a time trial. They have to be notified but that's all. i don't think the police would give permission to holding time trials on the A1.

The police and the law in general don't seem to have cottoned on to non-competitive organised mass group rides on the roads. Let's hope it stays that way.


Plenty of non-helmeted riders in that video. Perhaps our helmet-objecting sportivistas should take up audax instead.


----------



## mercurykev (11 Sep 2010)

Surely the only way to truly capture the world of Audax on film would be to do it in real time. I think a 40 hour film for a 600 event, in a 20 DVD box set, would be just the ticket.


----------



## Noodley (11 Sep 2010)

I came out of audax retirement for that event just cos I knew the cameras would be there...I'm such a meedya tart


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2010)

Do you appear in the trailer? I was looking out for someone very tall, but they all look tall. Good music as well.


----------



## Noodley (11 Sep 2010)

Speicher said:


> Do you appear in the trailer? I was looking out for someone very tall, but they all look tall. Good music as well.




no idea, as I cannae get youtube links to work due tio crap broadband...but I didnae see much of the cameras - apart from the start and again after the first few miles. Think I was too slow to feature regularly.

I'll see if I can endure watching a frozen youtube screen long enough to spot myself....


----------



## Canardly (11 Sep 2010)

I enjoyed the vid keep em coming.......


----------



## ACS (11 Sep 2010)

I was too slow. Chased the crew about everywhere, checked all the pubs, cafe's, Co-ops, local hospitals. In the end did about 200km up hill and down dale.

Great day out


----------



## frank9755 (18 Sep 2010)

I enjoyed that! Especially the chap on the recumbent waving to the camera with a certain Steve Ovett nonchalence...


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2010)

At least they could have come up with their own title for the DVD.................this one has been used in a good motorbike documentary with Steve Mcqueen in it............now that guy could ride a bike.

That looked like a Bacchetta recumbent whizzing pat on there.

Steve


----------

